

Show HN: We built Helprace, feedback portal and helpdesk. Do people need it? - Helprace
http://helprace.com

======
Helprace
Hey there, we're a small team trying to make it big in the customer service
software market. You probably know software such as Zendesk and UserVoice,
which are designed to address customer service requests. We've created
Helprace, which does the above and offers a feedback community to the business
owner on top of that.

Issue 1: We don't know if people actually want a feedback community. We had
ONE customer who encouraged us to develop it. So a user, would you want your
questions & ideas be publicly visible, in other words would you go through the
trouble of posting it? Would love to hear your take on this!!

Issue 2: We launched our homepage without much feedback. Upon visiting, -What
do you think it can help you with -What’s the number 1 reason that is stopping
you from buying? -What’s your biggest concern about this product or service?
-Is there anything that is confusing on this page?

